# Genetics Quiz - anyone interested?



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm pondering the idea of doing a genetics quiz - posing certain scenarios and questions, to see how well people understand genetics across LOADS of species and the theory behind it too.

Would anyone be interested in giving it a shot?

Questions would be something like the following:

1. I have two white corn snakes with pale yellow markings. They look like snows - aaee (homozygous amelanistic, homozygous anerythristic). When I breed them together, however, I get the following offspring:

50% visual Amelanistic (aaE*)
50% visual Snow (aaee)

What can you tell me about the parents?


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

I'd give it a go... though I hope you'd include some easy ones too! :neutral:


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd do it :razz:. When you say it'll include different species though, does that mean we'll be disadvantaged if we don't know the genetics of those species (like if certain mutations are co-dominant or not)?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

intravenous said:


> I'd do it :razz:. When you say it'll include different species though, does that mean we'll be disadvantaged if we don't know the genetics of those species (like if certain mutations are co-dominant or not)?


No, because I'll always include the relevant genetic notation (like above, with the snow = aaee, amel = aaE*) - and if it's something like a codominant, I'll tell you...

Yes, there will be some simpler questions too, Aquilus  This first one isn't as difficult as it seems, mind you - it's dealing mostly with the difference between phenotypic appearance and genotypic actual genetics.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> No, because I'll always include the relevant genetic notation (like above, with the snow = aaee, amel = aaE*) - and if it's something like a codominant, I'll tell you...
> 
> Yes, there will be some simpler questions too, Aquilus  This first one isn't as difficult as it seems, mind you - it's dealing mostly with the difference between phenotypic appearance and genotypic actual genetics.



Okies, fine by me then :razz:.

What do you rate your example question as in terms of difficulty then?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

id like to see it just to learn more


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

intravenous said:


> Okies, fine by me then :razz:.
> 
> What do you rate your example question as in terms of difficulty then?


I'd say it's moderate difficulty personally - the genetics themselves are quite simple, but it's thinking around the problem that's harder. How difficult do you, personally, find it?

I'm also planning on doing it as an ongoing thing - a question every other day or so, rather than one huge great lump of a quiz that everyone has to wait for the answer to.


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

*Master..............*

................you know I'm gonna be game !!!


The Apprentice.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sounds good:no1:


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> I'd say it's moderate difficulty personally - the genetics themselves are quite simple, but it's thinking around the problem that's harder. How difficult do you, personally, find it?
> 
> I'm also planning on doing it as an ongoing thing - a question every other day or so, rather than one huge great lump of a quiz that everyone has to wait for the answer to.


I'm not sure really, I'm used to having to solve things like that for my course so it came to me pretty much straight off. Looking at it from other people's perspective though I guess it is quite a good medium, maybe hard, question :smile:.

How do people submit the answers? On the thread?


----------



## dumbblonde (Aug 7, 2006)

i think its a cool idea!i'm rubbish at genetics tho


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the way things are going nowadays, someones going to engineer a cross between a leucistic and a firefly and get something that glows in the dark!!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

intravenous said:


> I'm not sure really, I'm used to having to solve things like that for my course so it came to me pretty much straight off. Looking at it from other people's perspective though I guess it is quite a good medium, maybe hard, question :smile:.
> 
> How do people submit the answers? On the thread?


Yup, just go ahead and post on thread. It's not as if it's for prizes or as if "cheating" gets you anything - so if people can see how other people answered (And hopefully, with WHY they answered the way they did) maybe they'll understand the genetics a bit better!


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

I'd like to play how come anyone hasnt answered the first question though. Oh well I'll have a go anyway.

The parents could be a snow and a blizzard het anery but the yellow markings throw me a bit.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

:smile:


Kenorsanc said:


> I'd like to play how come anyone hasnt answered the first question though. Oh well I'll have a go anyway.
> 
> The parents could be a snow and a blizzard het anery but the yellow markings throw me a bit.


Blizzard is charcoal and amel...there is no charcoal in a snow and there is no charcoal in the offspring.

One of the parents is a snow, and the other is an amel het anery.

Edit: its quite common for anerys and snows to show some yellow on their sides as they age :smile:.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

intravenous said:


> :smile:
> 
> Blizzard is charcoal and amel...there is no charcoal in a snow and there is no charcoal in the offspring.
> 
> ...


If both snakes are white with yellow... it's unlikely that one parent is an amel 

Some blizzards do in fact show yellow markings - and I never said specifically that there WASN'T any charcoal


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> If both snakes are white with yellow... it's unlikely that one parent is an amel
> 
> Some blizzards do in fact show yellow markings - and I never said specifically that there WASN'T any charcoal


Oops :razz:, I didn't read it properly. Yus then, he must be right...the second must be a blizzard het amel. 

*hides* shows me to open my mouth without thinking.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

after my first attempt, i think i need to do some more reading:lol2:


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Can you set another challenge I really enjoyed that one thanks.


----------

